
ASK – Who wants to hire me? - LucianoReul
I&#x27;m a game developer on the Unity platform with 3 years of experience. In my career, I have worked with Google Firebase integrated to the unit for user database (Unstructured Query Language) and I have experience with system chat and system questions using the C # program language. I have moderate experience with developing games on the Construct, Unreal, modeling and 3D animation platform using the Blender and 2D animation in Spriter. But I can develop whatever you want.<p>Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil
Remote: Yes
Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Unity3D, Unreal, C#, Python, Java, javaScript, HTML5, CSS, Blender, Spriter and more.
Email: lucianoreul@gmail.com
======
mtmail
Job posts are not allowed, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

Add yourself to the monthly "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (May
2018)" if that applies to you
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967544)

You can also see the list of job openings
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967543)
every first of the month.

~~~
LucianoReul
Oh, I'm sorry, I don't knew. how I can delete this?

